# Audi heartbeat



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Back when I test drove the car I hated the heartbeat, made sure you could switch it off and never have to hear it.....

11 weeks later, I crave the heartbeat haha. If I hear the heartbeat it would mean I had the car. No idea what's happened but I have suddenly done a 180 and now I want it in my car.

What are others thoughts on the heartbeat? Yay or nay?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I've grown to like it enough that I've turned it up a notch!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Could be a secret weapon of Audi. Initially its crude and annoying.... But it grows on you. Makes you fall in love with the car more?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Yes, it has volume control too and has you waiting for it.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Makes me feel like I'm in an Audi advert :lol: I roll my eyes a bit when I hear it but its also a bit of light hearted fun, so I'd feel a bit miserable turning it off :lol:


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

I always listen for the heartbeat as confirmation that I've remembered to switch off the ignition. In the olden days when we used to have to turn a key and pull it out this wasn't an issue, but with keyless entry and the silence of Stop-Start it's easy to forget, especially if distracted or in a hurry.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Ah that is quite clever. Make use of the heartbeat. Too be honest I think I will use it as a party piece. Not tell anyone it exists and let them experience it themselves haha.


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

For VW cars, it says "DAS AUTO", you can turn up the volume too :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

The heartbeat reminds me of the orange Audi R8 advert :twisted:


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

I love the Audi Heartbeat. IMO, its a nice touch, and as people say confirms you have turned the engine off.
I wont get out the car till I hear it


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

many people don't like it but it's an easy thing that leave the others with no words! it's a particular car, it has to be recognisable!


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Quizzical said:


> I always listen for the heartbeat as confirmation that I've remembered to switch off the ignition. In the olden days when we used to have to turn a key and pull it out this wasn't an issue, but with keyless entry and the silence of Stop-Start it's easy to forget, especially if distracted or in a hurry.


Same here - gives me peace of mind everything is switch off. I also keep reaching for the key in the ignition... it's only been a week since I had the car - old habits and all that :lol:


----------



## ippo030101 (Feb 21, 2017)

Sorry, you can turn the heartbeat sound with vag on my 2016 A4 or A5 my 2017. What is the encoding vag?
Thank you very much.


----------



## ippo030101 (Feb 21, 2017)

ManuTT said:


> many people don't like it but it's an easy thing that leave the others with no words! it's a particular car, it has to be recognisable!


Sorry, you can turn the heartbeat sound with vag on my 2016 A4 or A5 my 2017. What is the encoding vag?
Thank you very much.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

You can turn it off in the settings, me I like it I've even turned it up, the novelty may wear off but right now I'm loving it. It makes you feel you've bought into more than just a car Uve bought into a brand and a very established one at that longlive the heartbeat


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Actually the heartbeat is only for the TT..I didn't hear it on the A4 and Q7 at least..
Some days ago I read about it but I need a map of your unit 9 and 17 to start


----------



## ippo030101 (Feb 21, 2017)

I'd like to activate.
not deactivate.
Many thanks


----------



## ippo030101 (Feb 21, 2017)

ManuTT said:


> Actually the heartbeat is only for the TT..I didn't hear it on the A4 and Q7 at least..
> Some days ago I read about it but I need a map of your unit 9 and 17 to start


Wowww thanks


----------



## ippo030101 (Feb 21, 2017)

ManuTT said:


> Actually the heartbeat is only for the TT..I didn't hear it on the A4 and Q7 at least..
> Some days ago I read about it but I need a map of your unit 9 and 17 to start


Here is the map of the ECU 17.
At 9 I can't for now to access.

http://dropcanvas.com/wmvmb


----------



## ippo030101 (Feb 21, 2017)

the link is valid for 6 hours. If you can download them so you look them calmly


----------



## ippo030101 (Feb 21, 2017)

ippo030101 said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the heartbeat is only for the TT..I didn't hear it on the A4 and Q7 at least..
> ...


Checking your unit ECU you think you can find the relevant bits?
Thank you very much


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

I sit and wait for it lose patience then it seems to operate automatically when I open the door.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

I think It does Only operate when you open the door or if the door is already open when you power down.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

glund91 said:


> Could be a secret weapon of Audi. Initially its crude and annoying.... But it grows on you. Makes you fall in love with the car more?


It's definitely an ear worm. I open doors in the house and make the noise with my lips. :mrgreen:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

ippo030101 said:


> the link is valid for 6 hours. If you can download them so you look them calmly


I meant the list of the adaption..


----------



## ippo030101 (Feb 21, 2017)

unfortunately I have a vag old version and doesn't allow for the full scan. I'm sorry.
Then I have not chance?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Which version? I remember it's a standard feature..then if you have an A5 you can't have less than v14 or v15


----------



## d'mighty1 (Feb 12, 2017)

I've heard and listened to many different heartbeats on a daily basis at work but my TTs heartbeat makes my own heart skip a beat each time i hear it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Even on the spot tv, the heartbeat is different..but I've never heard it on a car yet..maybe it is different depending from the model


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Reasty said:


> You can turn it off in the settings, me I like it I've even turned it up, the novelty may wear off but right now I'm loving it. It makes you feel you've bought into more than just a car Uve bought into a brand and a very established one at that longlive the heartbeat


Where can you set the volume? I had a really quick look in the car park this morning but couldn't remember where the basic setting was in the menus. Couldn't see it in settings. I quite like it too, it's a reassurance that the ignition is off!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

menu, sounds, option button


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Ah thanks, I thought it might be in general settings rather than sound. I'll try it tonight


----------



## ippo030101 (Feb 21, 2017)

ManuTT said:


> Which version? I remember it's a standard feature..then if you have an A5 you can't have less than v14 or v15


Unfortunately I have an older version. (9)
however, if you can find something you let me know? thank you very much.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I can't check anything without the car or the adaption list.
But I can sell you my 15.7!


----------



## ippo030101 (Feb 21, 2017)

Very kind and I thank you in advance. quiet and when you can.
I can't even send pm because I'm a new user.


----------



## ippo030101 (Feb 21, 2017)

ManuTT said:


> I can't check anything without the car or the adaption list.
> But I can sell you my 15.7!


Hello,
have you checked your unit 15.7?
Many thanks


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I can't without checking the adaption list or physically on the car


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

d'mighty1 said:


> I've heard and listened to many different heartbeats on a daily basis at work but my TTs heartbeat makes my own heart skip a beat each time i hear it :lol: :lol: :lol:


I understand you, had a colonoscopy yesterday no stethoscope needed there they could hear my heart racing in the next theatre. all clear thank goodness.


----------



## d'mighty1 (Feb 12, 2017)

daddow said:


> d'mighty1 said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard and listened to many different heartbeats on a daily basis at work but my TTs heartbeat makes my own heart skip a beat each time i hear it :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


  hope it was just your heart racing that was audible in the other theatre and not you actually screaming lol. next time you go in for the same procedure ask for extra more sedation before they start to calm you better. anyhow, glad to to hear you got an all clear result. hope you're not too bloaty anymore tho


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

d'mighty1 said:


> daddow said:
> 
> 
> > d'mighty1 said:
> ...


I was on my fifth and have always gone 'cold turkey' no sedation for me, Iraq/Libya took most of the fear from me.


----------



## gito75 (Mar 11, 2017)

I love it that sound! Better than my wife´s voyce :lol:

I did not know I could raise the volume, Tomorrow I made it


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

My wife hates the heartbeat sound so she always gets out of the car quick to avoid hearing it. Which is a bonus.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> My wife hates the heartbeat sound so she always gets out of the car quick to avoid hearing it. Which is a bonus.


 :lol:


----------



## gito75 (Mar 11, 2017)

ZephyR2 said:


> My wife hates the heartbeat sound so she always gets out of the car quick to avoid hearing it. Which is a bonus.


   
Great bonus! Rising volume now!


----------



## ippo030101 (Feb 21, 2017)

ManuTT said:


> Actually the heartbeat is only for the TT..I didn't hear it on the A4 and Q7 at least..
> Some days ago I read about it but I need a map of your unit 9 and 17 to start


I managed to recover scan unit 17 and 9.

Indirizzo 17: Cruscotto
Nº di Ricambio della Centralina: 8W5 920 790 C
Componente e/o Versione: FBenRDW H15 0309
Codifica: 04AD41C6289800080423E9601000000000000000
N° di Officina: WSC 06335
VCID: 42C89E53D51FDA51BF-8016

Identific. avanzata/FAZIT
Identificazione: BVX-815
Data: 23.11.16
N° di Fabbricante: 0406
N° Posto di Prova: 1031
Stato Flashata
Tentativi Programmaz.(Applicazione): 1/0/0
Data Flashata: 14.11.18
Diversi
N° di Hardware: 8W5 920 790 C
Nome del Sistema di Officina: J285
Codice Equipaggiamento/PR: 0000000000000000
N° Set Dati: -----------
Versione Set Dati: ----
Dati ASAM: EV_DashBoardAU736
Versione Dati ASAM: 001022
Info VCDS:
VCID: 42C89E53D51FDA51BF-8016
Etichette: Nessuno

Indirizzo 09: Centrale elettr.
Nº di Ricambio della Centralina: 8W0 907 063 CG
Componente e/o Versione: BCM1 MLBevo H13 0266
Codifica: 07501143C13900CD0545511818AD80B9130B1108000000000000000060001C810A4502A222B70A
N° di Officina: WSC 06335
VCID: 02485E53959F1A51FF-8056

Identific. avanzata/FAZIT
Identificazione: RB8-032
Data: 29.11.16
N° di Fabbricante: 1666
N° Posto di Prova: 003P
Stato Flashata
Tentativi Programmaz.(Applicazione): 0/0/0
Data Flashata: 00.01.01
Codice Strumento Flashata(Dati): 00001 790 06335
Diversi
N° di Hardware: 8W0 907 063 BG
Nome del Sistema di Officina: J519
Codice Equipaggiamento/PR: 0000000000000000
N° Set Dati: 8W2909514C 
Versione Set Dati: 0028
Dati ASAM: EV_BCM1BOSCHAU736
Versione Dati ASAM: 018006
Info Veicolo
N° di Telaio: -----------------
Info VCDS:
VCID: 02485E53959F1A51FF-8056
Etichette: Nessuno/a/e/i
ROD: EV_BCM1BOSCHAU736_016.rod


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Not these ones..I need the complete list of all the adaption!


----------

